#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-17
 * Armageddon slaps compengi 
#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-19
<Armageddon> ghantoos, there ?
#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-20
<ghantoos> Armageddon: yep
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> salra jom3a el message :$
<Armageddon> ghantoos, kifak bro ?
<ghantoos> Armageddon: meche, enta kif?
<Armageddon> :D
<Armageddon> ane rawe2
<Armageddon> shou fi ma fi ?
<ghantoos> ma fi miit chaghleh, bass fi ktiiir cheghel :(
<ghantoos> enta?
<Armageddon> ma fi shi bil marra
<ghantoos> hehe :)
<compengi> hey Armageddon
<youssefchaker> this channel is sooooo cool, Armageddon says hi to compengi on thursday, compengi responds on friday
<youssefchaker> :P
<compengi> ;)
<compengi> hi youssefchaker :)
<youssefchaker> the Anon people should hide here, no one will find them :P
<youssefchaker> hi compengi :)
<compengi> i'm racing time
<compengi> very little time actually this semester
<youssefchaker> ah those college days
<youssefchaker> how i do and don't miss them :P
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-14
<Armageddon> theGrg, you need to try tomahawk
<Armageddon> you HAVE to
<theGrg> what is it
<theGrg> music?
<Armageddon> ajal
<Armageddon> theGrg, mish music bas
<Armageddon> shi ro3ob
<Armageddon> ro3obov
<Armageddon> ya3ne masalan
<Armageddon> you have resolvers meshe ?
<Armageddon> you tick the ones you want (have account on)
<Armageddon> w you search for whatever you want, whatever you want in the world
<Armageddon> it finds it for you and you play it
<Armageddon> full albums
<Armageddon> theGrg-, shou ?
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-15
<Armageddon> theGrg,
<theGrg> yeah
<Armageddon> man shou hal 3alam wlo
<Armageddon> they take a look at the picture of an application
<Armageddon> w dighre tsu2 ma mni7a it looks like itunes
<Armageddon> ino ew rayis
<Armageddon> too quick to judge something
<theGrg> I keep forgetting to plug my laptop in
<theGrg> and I have no events/messages when battery gets low
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-17
<Armageddon> kifo theGrg ?
<theGrg> Hey Armageddon
<theGrg> still breathing
<Armageddon> that's still my phrase ! :p
<theGrg> :p
<Armageddon> theGrg, l mohim esh fi ma fi ?
<Armageddon> shou fi news ?
<theGrg> Armageddon ever tried to make an AdSense account?
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> ana wl web manna as7ab
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-19
<Armageddon> theGrg,
<theGrg> hey
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-20
<Armageddon> theGrg,
<theGrg> Hey
<Armageddon> o/
